# Bad day to be a Blazer fan: Aldridge to undergo offseason surgery



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Barrett: http://fans.blazers.com/blogs/mike_barrett/2006/08/aldridge-to-undergo-surgery.html



> Last week I did a story on Aldridge's progress as he continues to get ready for his first NBA season. I left out any information on the injury because not enough was known about it at that point. But, after discussing the matter with doctors, and Trail Blazers' trainer Jay Jensen, Aldridge, and the team, decided a small surgical proceedure would be necessary to correct a minor ligament tear in his shoulder. The surgery will be performed by Dr. Neal Elattrache in L.A. on Wednesday.


Lovely.

-Pop


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

But he stressed that it's _minor_ surgery and didn't indicate that it's something we should be alarmed about. 

Then again, I'm not sure he would have come out and said, "everyone panic! The prized rookie is out for awhile with a bad shoulder! Everyone off the bandwagon NOW!"


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

wastro said:


> But he stressed that it's _minor_ surgery and didn't indicate that it's something we should be alarmed about.
> 
> Then again, I'm not sure he would have come out and said, "everyone panic! The prized rookie is out for awhile with a bad shoulder! Everyone off the bandwagon NOW!"


While I'm pleased it's "minor," I still think it's an area for concern. He's just a kid, and he hasn't played a lick of real NBA ball, outside of the summer league. And he already requires surgery? It's just a bad way to start your NBA career.

-Pop


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

It's his shoulder and it's minor at that... it's not like it's knee or back surgery.

When's the last time you heard, "he was never the same since his shoulder went out"?


----------



## blzrfan08 (Apr 10, 2005)

Theo Ratliff


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

While bad news, this doesn't sound too severe. 
I hope it something that doesn't linger throughout his career, but the signs don't really point that way. The biggest impact this will have is on his development. I am sure he will not be able to add any kind of upper body strength between the surgery and the beginning of the season. I am guessing he won't be able to really hit the weights until he is fully recovered...
Anyways, bad news...but not toooooo bad...

Prunetang


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

he'll miss 20 games or so....sumthin like that


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

This makes me think of another highly-drafted and highly-regarded Big XII alumnus who also wound up in the Pacific NW, Nick Collison (Kansas, 2003) of the Supersonics, whose rookie season was completely derailed by shoulder surgery. Except if I recall correctly he had to have surgery on BOTH of his shoulders and it might not have been whatever's going to happen to Aldridge. While not a bad player, Collison has never quite made the splash in the NBA that was anticipated.

Not at all saying this will happen to Aldridge, but its kind of a discomfiting development.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think he'll miss about 15 games, but we'll see, it might be better though


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

While this is not a "scary" surgery, I had a slight rotator cuff tear and has surgery to fix it. It still hurts and bothers me to this day. That being said it's not like he's a pitcher or QB. I still play basketball at the extreme high level of YMCA league and it really doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> This makes me think of another highly-drafted and highly-regarded Big XII alumnus who also wound up in the Pacific NW, Nick Collison (Kansas, 2003) of the Supersonics, whose rookie season was completely derailed by shoulder surgery. Except if I recall correctly he had to have surgery on BOTH of his shoulders and it might not have been whatever's going to happen to Aldridge. While not a bad player, Collison has never quite made the splash in the NBA that was anticipated.
> 
> Not at all saying this will happen to Aldridge, but its kind of a discomfiting development.


Who thought Collison would make a big splash in the NBA? Certainly not me, and certainly not the 11 teams who chose someone else before him in the 2003 first round. 

I don't know that without the shoulder surgery, Collison would be doing much better than 8.4 ppg, around 5 boards a game, in 20 mpg. Those aren't bad numbers for a guy who's never going to be the focal point of an offense. 

Likewise, I don't really expect the surgery (minor surgery) to have much of a long-term effect on Aldridge.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> While this is not a "scary" surgery, I had a slight rotator cuff tear and has surgery to fix it. It still hurts and bothers me to this day. That being said it's not like he's a pitcher or QB. I still play basketball at the extreme high level of YMCA league and it really doesn't bother me too much.


This is a ligament repair. I don't think it is that big of a deal. Hopefully, he is still able to attend practices while he is out and learn from the coaches.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

The shoulder actually is a bad injury for an NBA big man. It may hamper his development this season. That said, he is young, should heal quickly, has a great attitude and work ethic.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Geez, Barrett is such a *shill * it's hard to believe anything he says! In his blog last week he raved about Aldridge's "impressive frame" and how he was hitting the weights when he knew he was injured. They don't expect Aldridge to have a full range of motion by training camp and they won't know the expected recovery time until after the surgery. Doesn't sound "very minor" to me...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> Geez, Barrett is such a *shill * it's hard to believe anything he says! In his blog last week he raved about Aldridge's "impressive frame" and how he was hitting the weights when he knew he was injured. They don't expect Aldridge to have a full range of motion by training camp and they won't know the expected recovery time until after the surgery. Doesn't sound "very minor" to me...



Keep in mind that training camp is only what 42 days from now? Even a minor surgery takes time to heel completely. You shouldn't think for a second that he would have a full range of motion in that short of time. You can also look at a player like Jack. He didn't have a full range of motion last season with his ankle, and still managed to do well enough for the Blazers to trade away the two guards ahead of him in the rotation last season. And Viktor the year before wasn't close to 100%. Both Jack and Viktor's surgeries were much more involved than Aldridge's if it's just a legiment.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> While this is not a "scary" surgery, I had a slight rotator cuff tear and has surgery to fix it. It still hurts and bothers me to this day. That being said it's not like he's a pitcher or QB. I still play basketball at the extreme high level of YMCA league and it really doesn't bother me too much.


obviously it hasn't hurt the "from the plate to the mouth" movement of your arm.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> obviously it hasn't hurt the "from the plate to the mouth" movement of your arm.



well, not to brag but I am an ambidextrous eater.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> obviously it hasn't hurt the "from the plate to the mouth" movement of your arm.



Welcome back!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

A perfect place to insert the "We should have drafted Adam Morrsion" refrain......


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> A perfect place to insert the "We should have drafted Adam Morrsion" refrain......



I'll take Aldridge and his minor shoulder surgery over Morrison and his extreme diabetes.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I'll take Aldridge and his minor shoulder surgery over Morrison and his extreme diabetes.


I agree 100%. Aldridge will get better and get over it. Morrison will be dealing with that forever.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

blzrfan08 said:


> Theo Ratliff


Different injury. Theo had tendonitis, not a slight ligament tear. 

I happen to have rotator cuff tendonitis in both of my shoulders. Its an inflamation of the tendon, usually caused by the tendon being impingend and rubbing on the bone. It can aslo be caused/aggravated by bone spurs. The more it rubs, the more inflamed it gets, which causes it to rub even more and get even more inflamed. 

There are a number of possible treatments. Anti-iflammatories combined with rest and physical therapy are usually the preferred treatment. Icing after activity also helps reduce the inflamation. This is the route Theo took and while it limited his playing time, probably caused him to miss fewer games than surgery (which involves the removal of bone and/or bone spurs to create a larger opening for the tendon to remove the impingement and eliminate the source of the inflammation). In the old days, cortizone injections were used for immediate relief. Problem is cortizone weakens the tendon and repeated injections greatly increase the likelyhood of a ruptured tendon - which is a big deal and requires major surgery and extensive rehab.

In any case, Aldridge's injury (if it's just a minor liagment tear as reported) and surgery are totally different and more of a preventative measure to keep the tear from getting bigger. It's wise to fix it now rather than risk it getting worse.

BNM


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I'll take Aldridge and his minor shoulder surgery over Morrison and his extreme diabetes.



I wouldn't.......obviously..

and I question Aldridge's NBA potential even with a healthy shoulder.....He underwhelmed in college and in all likelyhood, he will underwhelm in the NBA....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> I wouldn't.......obviously..
> 
> and I question Aldridge's NBA potential even with a healthy shoulder.....He underwhelmed in college and in all likelyhood, he will underwhelm in the NBA....



I was a huge proponent for drafting Morrison, so I think I'm being fair by saying this. To call Aldridge unwhelming at Texas isn't really fair. I mean 15 pts, 9 rbs, 2 blks and 1 1/2 stls aren't underwhelming stats. It's not like Morrison where he was the only guy on his team doing anything. 3 other players off that Texas team were also drafted.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> well, not to brag but I am an ambidextrous eater.


you eat lots of sugar?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus Christ you guys are really overrreacting. He's having minor  shoulder surgery. It says that he won't be 100% by training camp, but pretty close. That means, he probably won't miss any games, because he still has all of camp and preseason. 

Collison's injury was very different, he had major shoulder surgery on both shoulders.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's also remember that Aldridge is behind 3 guys on the depth chart. Magloire, Randolph and LaFrentz would all get more time at the PF/C positions than Aldridge when you consider Nate's belief in experience over 'the future'.

Looking back, if Jack was similarly deep in the rotation last summer, he'd make the same decision.

If anything, his rehab will seemlessly turn into heavy upper-body work by Bayno. I'm not concerned at all.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Aww, He'll be fine. There is a big thing in the league right now about doing "preventative surgery". For example, look at Amare; he could have played last year but they did the surgery at the first hint of a problem so that he could hopefully have the longest possible career. 

And certainly, it is good that it isn't a leg/knee related issue, as those are much more serious to limiting a players athleticism and effectiveness on the court.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i swear a chunk of the sky just fell down.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Jesus Christ you guys are really overrreacting. He's having minor  shoulder surgery. It says that he won't be 100% by training camp, but pretty close. That means, he probably won't miss any games, because he still has all of camp and preseason.
> 
> Collison's injury was very different, he had major shoulder surgery on both shoulders.


Couldn't agree more. Believe it or not. Ligaments repair themselves with or without surgery. This is a preventative measure, and it is probably good that they caught the problem early and that we have the luxury of having a full frontcourt to take the load of minutes during LaMarcus's layoff.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> i swear a chunk of the sky just fell down.



Is that another fat joke? I suppose that makes me runt?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Is that another fat joke? I suppose that makes me runt?


you have a potty mouth, sir.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

It'll probably slow his development and process of getting stronger working out the upper body for now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

when is he suppose to return?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> when is he suppose to return?


Iirc, they're being a bit vague -- there's no reason to rush him back, particularly with Raef expected back any day now and Hamilton playing really quite well. That said, I think they've been saying they're expecting him back within three or four more weeks?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Iirc, they're being a bit vague -- there's no reason to rush him back, particularly with Raef expected back any day now and Hamilton playing really quite well. That said, I think they've been saying they're expecting him back within three or four more weeks?


Beginning of November, IIRC.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

As long as it's not season ending surgery, it can't be all that bad.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I mean 15 pts, 9 rbs, 2 blks and 1 1/2 stls aren't underwhelming stats.



But if he's only doing that in college, what will he do in the NBA? Even Joel Pryzbilla averaged *4* blocks, 8 boards and 14 ppg his sophmore year in Minnesota. And he tottally sucked coming into the NBA.

I fear that some day we may look back on this trade the same way the Sonics look back on Scottie Pippen for Olden Polynice.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Since he's several years away from being able to contribute anything meaningful at the NBA level, I don't see how this affects anything, as long as he eventually heals.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> But if he's only doing that in college, what will he do in the NBA? Even Joel Pryzbilla averaged *4* blocks, 8 boards and 14 ppg his sophmore year in Minnesota. And he tottally sucked coming into the NBA.
> 
> I fear that some day we may look back on this trade the same way the Sonics look back on Scottie Pippen for Olden Polynice.


And who might Scottie Pippen be in this transaction?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Whether a player with the potential of someone like Aldridge works out hinges on several factors:

1.) health - starting out, this one doesn't look good, but he was relatively injury-free in college. 

2.) work ethic - from what I've been hearing, he does work on his game, lifts weights, and is all-around aware that you have to put some work in. Some guys never quite get that. 

3.) attitude - he's on the sidelines congratulating guys, watching the game closely, and listening to what the coaches are saying during the games, even though he's not going to play. Contrast that with Darius Miles. 

4.) coaching - hard to judge this one, but Maurice Lucas is a pretty good example to learn from. Randolph's getting to be a better guy to watch on the floor - but he's not a guy to ride shotgun with. 

5.) opportunity - this was Jermaine O'Neal's big problem in Portland, and hopefully the Blazers have learned their lesson. 

6.) heart - from what I've seen written about this guy, I don't think this'll be a problem. 

7.) translate-ability - this, again, can be hard to judge. It's the part that scouts are paid the big bucks for - to determine whether a player's current and potential skill sets are what will help a team win, or not. Aldridge's combination of size, quickness, shooting range, and defensive timing imply he won't have a problem here. 

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> And who might Scottie Pippen be in this transaction?


Viktor Khryapa, of course.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Viktor Khryapa, of course.



Yeah, when I think of a point-forward who plays some of the best defense of all time and is included in the top 50 greatest of all time, I think of none other than Viktor Khryapa. ...hehe

Prunetang


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> But if he's only doing that in college, what will he do in the NBA? Even Joel Pryzbilla averaged *4* blocks, 8 boards and 14 ppg his sophmore year in Minnesota. And he tottally sucked coming into the NBA.
> 
> I fear that some day we may look back on this trade the same way the Sonics look back on Scottie Pippen for Olden Polynice.


Remember that there was another athletic PF who came out early after playing at a major college program. He averaged 15.6 PPG, 9.0 RPG, 2.2 BPG and 1.0 SPG before coming out. Almost exactly identical numbers to LaMarcus. 

And Chris Bosh has done pretty well for himself in the NBA.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> Remember that there was another athletic PF who came out early after playing at a major college program. He averaged 15.6 PPG, 9.0 RPG, 2.2 BPG and 1.0 SPG before coming out. Almost exactly identical numbers to LaMarcus.
> 
> And Chris Bosh has done pretty well for himself in the NBA.....


Bosh was doing that during his Freshman year in college though.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

handclap problematic said:


> Yeah, when I think of a point-forward who plays some of the best defense of all time and is included in the top 50 greatest of all time, I think of none other than Viktor Khryapa. ...hehe
> 
> Prunetang


Laugh all you want but when I think of Pippen's early style of play and his awareness of the total game, only Viktor comes to mind.

This trade could end up a worse, but more predictable, one than Bowie/Jordan.

Only time will tell.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I've heard and read that Aldridge should be cleared to begin practicing in early November. He probably won't play until mid-November and then only sparingly. We're deep in the bigs this year.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Bosh was doing that during his Freshman year in college though.


Yes, and Aldridge did it his sophomore year after sitting out half his freshman year with his hip injury. So, he had 1/2 season more experience than Bosh when he posted similar numbers. Bosh developed quickly when entering the league, a benefit of almost immediately becoming a starter in Toronto his rookie year. Aldridge won't get to start this year, and won't get nearly the minutes Bosh got as a rookie. He's simply a victim of too many veterans in front of him, including the best player on the team playing the same position. So, I don't expect LaMarcus to become an all-star and average 22 ppg by his third season, but eventually he'll put up Bosh-like numbers (likely score a little less, but have more steals and blocks). The two are very similar in their style, and while everyone keeps saying LaMarcus needs to bulk up, he's already bigger, both taller and heavier, as a rookie than Bosh is going into his fourth seaon in the league.

BNM


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Bosh was doing that during his Freshman year in college though.


Aldridge came out after having half a freshman year and then a full sophomore year. Very comprable numbers in his first full year compared to Bosh. The only thing that Bosh had that Lamarcus doens't is the outside game, however Lamarcus's inside game looks more polished than I remembered Bosh's being.

*Points*
LA 15.0
CB 15.6
*FG%*
LA 56.9%
CB 56.0%
*FT%*
LA 64.6%
CB 73.0%
*3FG*
LA 0/0 -
CB 22/46 47.8%
*Rebs*
LA 9.2
CB 9.0
*blks*
LA 2.0
CB 2.2
*TOs*
LA 1.6
CB 2.3


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it is a little early to say Aldridge will be as successful as Bosh. I'm sure there are many players with Bosh's numbers and style of play that have not gone on to be an all star. 

I'm not saying Aldridge won't, but it is a select number of players that come out of college and develop into all stars. IMO, to start comparing LA to Bosh, I don't think is fair to ALdridge as it sets the expectation bar way to high.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Laugh all you want


Thanks, I did. I really appreciate your sense of humor. Some people would come across as bitter about the Blazers trading Viktor, but not you...



MARIS61 said:


> but when I think of Pippen's early style of play and his awareness of the total game, only Viktor comes to mind.


Yeah, just compare the stats from their second season, the resemblence is uncanny. It's like they are identical twins separated at birth. It's only a matter of time until Viktor earns a spot as one of the 50 greateast players of all time, becomes 7 time all-star, 8 time first team all-defense, cracks the top to in both scoring and assists in the same season, leads the league in steals and wins six NBA titles. Boy, would that make the Blazers look stupid.



MARIS61 said:


> This trade could end up a worse, but more predictable, one than Bowie/Jordan.


Bowie was never traded for Jordan, but don't let that stop you, you're on a roll.



MARIS61 said:


> Only time will tell.


Yes, yes it will. I think you should save this post to rub in Steve Patterson's and Kevin Pritchard's faces when Viktor is elected to the hall of fame. Talk about the ultimate I-told-you-so.

BNM


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Thanks, I did. I really appreciate your sense of humor. Some people would come across as bitter about the Blazers trading Viktor, but not you...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just compare the stats from their second season, the resemblence is uncanny. It's like they are identical twins separated at birth. It's only a matter of time until Viktor earns a spot as one of the 50 greateast players of all time, becomes 7 time all-star, 8 time first team all-defense, cracks the top to in both scoring and assists in the same season, leads the league in steals and wins six NBA titles. Boy, would that make the Blazers look stupid.
> ...


I see we're being a bit _feces_-ous. Geez, talking about _crapping_ on a brotha.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think it is a little early to say Aldridge will be as successful as Bosh. I'm sure there are many players with Bosh's numbers and style of play that have not gone on to be an all star.
> 
> I'm not saying Aldridge won't, but it is a select number of players that come out of college and develop into all stars. IMO, to start comparing LA to Bosh, I don't think is fair to ALdridge as it sets the expectation bar way to high.


The Bosh comparisons aren't new. The two have been compared for years. They played high school in the same city and played on the same AAU team. Comparing LaMarcus to Chris Bosh is nothing new. He's heard it all before.

When you're a top four draft pick, the expectations are already pretty high. As I said, I don't expect LaMarcus to develop as rapidly as Bosh, but I do expect him to get there (or at least close) eventually. As I said, I expect him to score a little less, but be a better defender.

In addition to their similar college stats, LaMarcus outplayed Bosh in their two head--to-head meetings in high school and their AAU coach is on record stating he thinks LaMarcus will be a better pro. Granted, that's only two games and one man's opinion, but I think a lot of people on this board are underestimating Aldridge's potential. Perhaps they are tempering their expectations so they won't be disappointed if LaMarcus doesn't pan out. Personally, I will be very disappointed if he doesn't. Most "experts" considered him the best big man in the draft, and I tend to agree. However, I expect his developmental arc to more closely follow Jermaine O'Neal's than Chris Bosh's. As long as the Blazer's, and their fans, don't give up on him too soon, they'll have a special player who reaches his full potential in synch with their other young players. Keep Aldridge, Jack, Webster and Roy together and be prepared for the return of Rip City four to five years down the road.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> The Bosh comparisons aren't new. The two have been compared for years. They played high school in the same city and played on the same AAU team. Comparing LaMarcus to Chris Bosh is nothing new. He's heard it all before.
> 
> When you're a top four draft pick, the expectations are already pretty high. As I said, I don't expect LaMarcus to develop as rapidly as Bosh, but I do expect him to get there (or at least close) eventually. As I said, I expect him to score a little less, but be a better defender.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you optomism and agree that a top draft pick should have high expectations. But I seen so many examples of college and HS players being compared to NBA all stars that never panned out. 
The step from college to the NBA is such a big step, I'm more of a show me first kind of fan. 

But I hope your right, I would love to have a "Bosh" on the Blazers.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I appreciate you optomism and agree that a top draft pick should have high expectations. But I seen so many examples of college and HS players being compared to NBA all stars that never panned out.
> The step from college to the NBA is such a big step, I'm more of a show me first kind of fan.


Yes, it is a big leap, but the talent is there. He just needs the experience. Perhaps the Bosh comparison's are too optimistic and/or too aggressive (starter as a rookie, all-star in his third season). Perhaps the Jermaine O'Neal comparison is more appropriate (not much his first four years, starter his fifth season, all-star in his sixth). Personally, I think LaMarcus will fall somewhere between the two. He won't get to start as a rookie, like Bosh. So, his development will be slower. However, he enters the NBA older, bigger, and with a much better offensive game that Jermaine. When Jermaine came into the league, the dunk was his one and only offensive weapon. 

Unless the Blazers trade Zach this year or next, I don't see LaMarcus becoming a starter until at least his third year. In an ideal world, Zach will continue to show he's back to his old 20/10 self of a few years back and LaMarcus will show promise in practice and his limited game time. That will allow the Blazers to trade Zach and possibly even get something worthwhile in return and allow LaMarcus to move into the starting power forward spot.

BNM


----------

